

500,000 Chrome Web Store Installs: What We’ve Learned - dmgrow
http://lucidchart.com/blog/2012/10/31/500000-chrome-web-store-installs-what-weve-learned/

======
bhanks
+1 does anyone else see what I see? Linux diagramming app

~~~
hucker
Have you tried dia? It works great for most if not all of my needs at least.
It even exports to tikz if you want!

~~~
xvolter
I've never been able to figure out dia. It's complicated beyond any other
diagramming software I've seen.

~~~
bhanks
I am not a huge fan of Dia. Besides the UX, not a fan of having to download.

